# Best months for offshore??



## Red Arrow (Nov 4, 2015)

I am looking to take a group of Boy Scouts on a 6 or 8 hour offshore fishing trip out of Savannah or the gulf in 2016.  What month would ya'll recommend to get their line stretched??

Thanks


----------



## SkeeterZX225 (Nov 5, 2015)

I have been told end of April-May in the Gulf...but you may be limited on what you can keep..Same guy told me October would be the #1 month if snapper were in season.


----------



## Red Arrow (Nov 6, 2015)

OK thanks.  I have no idea about this offshore stuff!


----------



## thedudeabides (Nov 6, 2015)

Mid May is usually good weather and calmer seas on the gulf. Good fishing too as the water starts to warm up and a lot of species head closer to shore. You could even save some money by staying near shore and just targeting King Mackeral. They are easy to catch and they pull hard! Panama City would be a good place to target them.


----------



## ATL2Destin (Nov 6, 2015)

Not sure about The Georgia coast, but in Destin I love the April and May...You will get the tail end of the cobia run, kings are really easy to catch, blackfin tuna, Aj's on close in wrecks will instantly hit live hardtails, snapper and grouper as well-but they are out of season. I even caught a sailfish about 5 miles out during April a few years ago.


----------



## Red Arrow (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks for the info.  I think we'll shoot for May.

Lee


----------



## deers2ward (Nov 11, 2015)

Red Arrow said:


> OK thanks.  I have no idea about this offshore stuff!



Dont forget the dramamine. Folks not used to it, especially kids who have never been before, can get mighty sick. And it only takes one to not feel good to end the trip

As for time of year, I would say July and Aug are best for the most fishable days on the water. Get out early, get your fish, and get in before the storms take over. The Spring and Fall can be bouncy as the weather is changing. You can get perfect days during those times for sure, but 8 out of 10 days are going to be rough.


----------



## jimboknows (Nov 30, 2015)

check for when the gulf red snapper season is open, and hopefully book a gulf trip to destin or panama city or pensacola and wear them out.
Call Capt. Mickey Locke of REEL ADDICTION out of panama city, or Capt. Buddy of the REEL EAZY out of pensacola for more info on what the dates for season on grouper and or snapper (it is nice to be able to keep some fish for the table/freezer)


----------



## FishingAddict (Dec 17, 2015)

If it's only for a fishing trip, I'd recommend the pandhandle. Much beter fishing closer to shore.

Some boats also give red snapper tags so you can keep red snapper any time of year.

Also, Bonine (meclizine) works better than. Dramiminine, with less drowsy side effects. As noted earlier, make sure all the kids take it. We did a scout trip this year and one kid didn't think he needed it and chummed the whole time.)  Taking half the night before and half the morning of usually works well (or one the night before and one the day for adults who are prone).


----------



## goblue (Dec 17, 2015)

FishingAddict said:


> If it's only for a fishing trip, I'd recommend the pandhandle. Much beter fishing closer to shore.
> 
> Some boats also give red snapper tags so you can keep red snapper any time of year.
> 
> Also, Bonine (meclizine) works better than. Dramiminine, with less drowsy side effects. As noted earlier, make sure all the kids take it. We did a scout trip this year and one kid didn't think he needed it and chummed the whole time.)  Taking half the night before and half the morning of usually works well (or one the night before and one the day for adults who are prone).



Yep! What he said! You need to start a day or even two ahead and get a "loading dose". Once it's in your/their system they will be fine. I used to work a fishing charter boat out of new Smyrna Fl and fished some rough seas in tourneys. Captain of the 55 Carolina I worked gave me that hint. Good luck


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 18, 2015)

thedudeabides said:


> Mid May is usually good weather and calmer seas on the gulf. Good fishing too as the water starts to warm up and a lot of species head closer to shore. You could even save some money by staying near shore and just targeting King Mackeral. They are easy to catch and they pull hard! Panama City would be a good place to target them.



This, plus the cobia should still be running close to shore through that area too in early to mid-May. Great opportunity for some great, fun near shore action.

Check the FL offshore regs to familiarize yourself with what's in season during the time you plan to go, and Gulf & Atlantic regs are different too. Have fun and get those boys on a boatload!!!


----------



## Red Arrow (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks guys.  We are gonna try to pull it together.


----------

